# 21st birthday...with a baby!



## heyyydayyy

Alright girls, I know I'm not really a teen anymore but I figure I'll get the best feedback from this forum. My 21st birthday is on Thursday and I plan on going out with my OH and some friends to go drink and have a good time. My cousin offered to watch LO, which I am extremely grateful for. But should I feel guilty about having a wild night out even though I'm a mom? I don't plan on getting wasted, but I do want to celebrate my 21st birthday with alcohol. I really have never drank much and tbh it's not my thing, but this is a special occasion and I want to do it the way I would if I didn't have a baby. Just someone please tell me I'm not a bad mom!!


----------



## 060509.x

You're not a bad mother just because you want to have fun one night. Go have fun, enjoy your birthday! Everyone deserves a break now and then...


----------



## KatVM

Go out and have fun! I think the most important thing is you do not drink to much to take care of your child.

Depending on if you are breast feeding or not you will have to take that into consideration and also if your baby is co sleeping, or crib sleeping or is spending the night as your cousins :) If you are formula feeding or are at least pumping before hand you should be okay drinking and having a good time! Just make sure you plan it out and I'm sure you will have a great time!

Also not a bad mom at all


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Not a bad mum at all :) even mums are allowed nights off!! 

I spent my 18th pregnant, my 19th with a baby (and pregnant but didnt know it!), my 20th and 21st with two children, and will celebrate my 22nd with three!! :haha: I didn't really do much for any of my birthdays, just did things with family etc, but that's because I don't really have anyone left in the area to do anything with. I did spend a night out for my friends 21st ( we have the same birthday) so it was sort of my 21st too, I didn't feel guilty :) although I couldn't drink as I was driving and then had the responsibilities of my children when I got home. Enjoy yourself if you've been given the chance!!


----------



## Ceejay123

My 21st was spent with a DVD, and a nice meal. Oh the grown up days of motherhood.

Since having my lo though, I have had nights out. I just make sure my lo is well looked after (by daddy) I've never left him with anyone overnight, so I can't get completely drunk. I sort of weigh up the pros and cons, and my little man needs me not to have an awful hangover I guess. :)


----------



## heyyydayyy

KatVM said:


> Go out and have fun! I think the most important thing is you do not drink to much to take care of your child.
> 
> Depending on if you are breast feeding or not you will have to take that into consideration and also if your baby is co sleeping, or crib sleeping or is spending the night as your cousins :) If you are formula feeding or are at least pumping before hand you should be okay drinking and having a good time! Just make sure you plan it out and I'm sure you will have a great time!
> 
> Also not a bad mom at all

Thanks :) I'm not breastfeeding anymore, and my OH plans on not drinking very much so he will take care of LO and get her to bed when we get home and I'll be sound asleep. Now I don't feel so guilty. It's not like I'm out partying every weekend!


----------



## ClairAye

Definitely not being a bad mum :flower:
I had a 4 month old when I turned 18 but I didn't feel up to drinking, you deserve a night off and to go enjoy yourself! :D


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Definitely have a night off! For my 20th my mum had Oliver for the night and me and my OH had a little one-night city break in a hotel, went for a meal and then drinks. Didn't feel guilty at all! xx


----------



## JessdueJan

Don't feel guilty, I had my eldest by the time I turned 21 and I most definitely had a night off x


----------



## starshinebby

Don't feel guilty, hun. You'd be considered a bad mom if you didn't bother to plan things out like a responsible adult and just went out and got wasted on a daily basis. But planning a night out on your birthday? Not at all a bad mom! 

I'll be turning 21 a few weeks after having my son. OH and I will probably go out to dinner and and a movie and I'll just have some fruity drink or two with dinner. Nothing over the top or wild, just a nice date night out with my fiance. 

Have fun, girl! You deserve it.


----------



## Elizax

For my 21st last year, I just went for a meal with my family and LO and went home haha, I did go out 2 weeks after to fully celebrate though and that was the first time I'd been out since falling pregnant.
I just don't have the energy, time or people to look after LO anymore!
Guess you just come to realise that me things aren't top priority anymore :haha:


----------



## heyyydayyy

Thanks girls! I ended up going out and dropping off LO with my cousin. Everything went perfectly! I rarely have outings like that so it was a nice night off, not to mention my cousin is totally in love with my LO so I didn't feel like I was putting a burden on her. :)


----------



## x__amour

Everyone needs time away. I celebrated my 21st birthday by having a big family dinner and then OH and I went out while one of my good friends watched my LO. It was a blast. :D


----------



## LeahLou

Psh girl! Don't feel bad! For my 21st, we went out and I had a lot more to drink than planned, but my LO was with her grandma and safe. OH and I got a hotel room so we weren't around baby girl like that.
You're still allowed to have fun!


----------



## krys

You may be a mom, but you're still a person, and it's still your 21st birthday! It would be different if you were getting trashed on a regular basis. You should go have fun!! I went out on my 21st birthday, my daughter was almost one.


----------



## krys

Just read that you already went, haha. Glad you had fun!


----------

